# blue mica turned brown!



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

While mixing the blue mica into the soap- the soap turned a nasty brown. No matter how much mica (first disolved in a bit of water) we added, it just browned more. Any ideas? Very frustrating!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Does it have milk in it? Did you use a large % of yellow oils? Is it an EO/FO you have used before? Sometimes things are obvious in soaping, sometimes they are a real mystery. I would guess it was your scent.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Not all micas are stable in cp. There used to be the POP micas. They were perfect but they no longer make them  I have had pretty good luck with neon mica. This pic is neon blue, neon green and neon yellow from tdk trading,


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

that must be it, not stable in cp soap. The others have been fine- this one is Celine Blue from Brambleberry. Those neons are nice- will check into them!
Went back to the Brambleberry site- it says on the Celine blue that it morphs into mauve in cp soap. that is true- it is no longer brown, it is mauve. Not so bad, but didn't read this before, and was looking for blue. Just a note.....


----------

